# I Need Needles...



## PHOENIX (Sep 27, 2017)

Okay, So I've been doing TRY through a doc for sometime now but switching providers. So I am going to use some of my extras from before. I forgot the name of the company that was a sponsor here and sold the needles. 

Can someone please remind me of the site or recommend another that's at least just as good.?

Thanks!


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 27, 2017)

Precision pinz


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm trying Turemo next time.
Bundy swears by them.


----------



## PHOENIX (Sep 27, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> I'm trying Turemo next time.
> Bundy swears by them.




I haven't heard of them. Is this a hazing moment? I get them often...lol


----------



## PHOENIX (Sep 27, 2017)

dk8594 said:


> Precision pinz



Thank you!


----------



## PHOENIX (Sep 27, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> I'm trying Turemo next time.
> Bundy swears by them.



Okay, I googled it and understand now. Turemo is the brand of needle, not the supplier. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 27, 2017)

I do my TRT with slin pins.  I ordered them from Wal-Mart.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 27, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> I'm trying Turemo next time.
> Bundy swears by them.



I didn't like theirs. Can't even say why. Just had a bad vibe about them. Felt cheap or something


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 27, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I didn't like theirs. Can't even say why. Just had a bad vibe about them. Felt cheap or something


did the company try to get U to eat healthy or something ??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 27, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> did the company try to get U to eat healthy or something ??



Oh god no I would have burned down their headquarters


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 27, 2017)

I used gpzmedlabs.....


----------



## Caballero (Sep 27, 2017)

Still trips me out that some states in the US prohibit purchasing pins otc. Heck soon the US will be legalizing weed but God for bid pins or gear. Smh


----------



## PHOENIX (Sep 28, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Still trips me out that some states in the US prohibit purchasing pins otc. Heck soon the US will be legalizing weed but God for bid pins or gear. Smh




I heard that! Lol  Gear should have definitely been before weed!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 28, 2017)

PHOENIX said:


> I heard that! Lol  Gear should have definitely been before weed!



That would make to much sense for ALL Governments! lol Legalize "everthing" tax and regulate it all !!!! Hey there's an idea....SMFH ! Haha


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 28, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Still trips me out that some states in the US prohibit purchasing pins otc.



The reason some states prohibit the purchase of pins OTC is because they think it will stop a junkie from getting high. 

Meanwhile reality is they just share used ones catch hep c and spread aids like wildfire.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 28, 2017)

Mainlandmedicalsupply is where I've gone for years. Ships to every state.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 28, 2017)

This is where I get the McKesson 27g 1/2" 1ml insulin syringes & needles box of 100 is 10 dollars plus 10 shipping 

Any additional products are one more dollar shipping each so I go with the 8 boxes for 100 bucks 

https://www.healthykin.com/c-163-needles-syringes.aspx


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 28, 2017)

I use Allegro Medical. Good prices, good selection, fast shipping plus they support animal rescue / adoption.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Sep 28, 2017)

Liquidations-outlet.com click on the one sell BAC water and no mstter what shipping you pick you get 2 day unless you overnight them. 13-15 bucks for 110ct. slins or 50ct. 23-25 ga. 5 ml.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 29, 2017)

gpzservices.net  and  shopmetvet.com will hook you up.

Now where can I get a blowjob?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 29, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> gpzservices.net  and  shopmetvet.com will hook you up.
> 
> Now where can I get a blowjob?



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/members/478-PFM


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 29, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/members/478-PFM



Good one.....hahahaha


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2017)

Have a batch of BD brand 25g 1/2" 1ml tuber syringes vs the McKesson 25g 1/2" 1ml insulin syringes review

The BD tuber syringes totally suck not only do they waste nearly a 1/2 a cc in the tip but they make you bleed & they hurt like a sob 

The McKesson slin pins are painless use every last drop & rarely bleed out


----------



## Gbaby126 (Oct 9, 2017)

Medlabgear best of the best shipped 3 days domestic


----------



## nightster (Oct 9, 2017)

Alegro has a decent selection


----------



## Maijah (Oct 9, 2017)

I always use gotpinz or gpz whatever. They have great prices on B&D, that's all I've ever used. Always super fast shipping and discreet packaging


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Oct 9, 2017)

Isn't controlling the sale of pin to deter heroin use like controlling the sale of tires to deter drunk drivers?


----------



## Jin (Oct 10, 2017)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> Isn't controlling the sale of pin to deter heroin use like controlling the sale of tires to deter drunk drivers?



Nothing to do with heroin. 

They're trying to prevent copycat vigilantes after Dexter came on. Think about it: both pins AND elephant tranquilizer are controlled. C'mon man, use your brain.


----------



## Solomc (Oct 17, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/members/478-PFM




Lmfao........


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 18, 2017)

http://www.eastcoastmedicalsupply.com/?gclid=CNiPibKV-dYCFQisaQodox0DKg

Most places are cheep up front then you go to check out and the rape you on the shipping order a lot at once IMO that way your not having to deal with it all the time.


----------



## Caballero (Nov 2, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I used gpzmedlabs.....



Hey JT if you're a GPZ customer you should have received an email from them. Apparently their customers info data may have been breached. Monitor the credit/Debit cards doesn't get used in the nxt while. Read it from a customer on another board.


----------



## Mythos (Nov 7, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Hey JT if you're a GPZ customer you should have received an email from them. Apparently their customers info data may have been breached. Monitor the credit/Debit cards doesn't get used in the nxt while. Read it from a customer on another board.



Oh fuk..for real? I never got an email about this.


----------



## Caballero (Nov 8, 2017)

Mythos said:


> Oh fuk..for real? I never got an email about this.



Yes last time I check and the message was from a reliable member. I will see if there is any updates my friend.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Hey JT if you're a GPZ customer you should have received an email from them. Apparently their customers info data may have been breached. Monitor the credit/Debit cards doesn't get used in the nxt while. Read it from a customer on another board.



oh damn thanks for the heads up. I don't check my email til it hits around 27,000


----------



## Benz63 (Nov 16, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> I'm trying Turemo next time.
> Bundy swears by them.



Terumu are great. You barely feel the 25g1" pins for injection. 

Buyneedles.ca, which I personally use, is a great website which sells Terumu and BD synringes. They are Canadian based but from what ive heard they ship very fast to the USA as well.


----------



## Mythos (Nov 17, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> oh damn thanks for the heads up. I don't check my email til it hits around 27,000



I actually got a letter in the mail the other day..it was may and june that the breach occurred. Seems like it's not the fault of GPZ though.


----------



## Caballero (Nov 17, 2017)

Benz63 said:


> They are Canadian based but from what ive heard they ship very fast to the USA as well.


Correct you are sir, just picked up a fresh box of a 100 23g inch/half for $25 -$20 US. Pharmacy supplier store is just down the street and zero hassles.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 17, 2017)

Just got a box of 100 from mainlandmedicalsupply. 24 bucks. Ordered Monday was at my doorstep Wednesday. Love them for needles


----------



## kittensandkilos (Nov 17, 2017)

Mythos said:


> I actually got a letter in the mail the other day..it was may and june that the breach occurred. Seems like it's not the fault of GPZ though.




Well this got me a little nervous for just a second. I literally ordered pins from GPZ yesterday. 

On the bright side I haven't noticed any suspicious activities on my accounts at all.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 17, 2017)

kittensandkilos said:


> Well this got me a little nervous for just a second. I literally ordered pins from GPZ yesterday.
> 
> On the bright side I haven't noticed any suspicious activities on my accounts at all.



I got an email and a letter as well, but no fraudulent activity whatsoever


----------



## kittensandkilos (Nov 17, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I got an email and a letter as well, but no fraudulent activity whatsoever



But to add to the main conversation, I ordered them now 2 days ago and my tracking says they are expected here today by the end of the day. Quick and easy shipping.


----------



## Nytmere (Nov 30, 2017)

Gpzservices, Been using them for years


----------

